# Gamescom 2013 Discussion Thread



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2013)

*Current Livestream*

_None at the moment_​



> EA Press Conference: August 20 @ 7:00AM PST
> Sony Press Conference: August 20 @ 10:00AM PST
> Microsoft Press Conference: August 20 @ 1:00AM PDT
> 
> ...



*News*

yas i hope little mix debut in korea and show 'em what it's all about.


*Press Conferences*
_*EA Conference*_



_*Sony Press Conference*_


*Convention Website*



Will link streams/schedules in the OP as I come across them.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2013)

Sony is currently doing their Gamescom presentation. Showing gameplay stuff right now.

Will find a lot more discussion about that in the Playstation 4 thread.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 20, 2013)

Only interested in Dark Souls 2

It's supposed to be there, right?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Only interested in Dark Souls 2
> 
> It's supposed to be there, right?



Yep.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2013)

Updated the OP. Looks horribly sloppy, but there's a bit more info than just the "Yeah buddy. " that I originally had in the OP. 

Microsoft conference should be coming up in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 20, 2013)

So I guess Squenix isn't having a public conference?  Any idea when we find out what they're showing off?


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 20, 2013)

i just want to know

-Fallout 4
-Doom IV
-Darksiders 3 in Crytek's hands


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2013)

Enclave said:


> So I guess Squenix isn't having a public conference?  Any idea when we find out what they're showing off?





> *Activision-Blizzard*: Blizzard has confirmed that it will have a strong presence at the Gamescom event, where it intends to showcase some stuff related to Diablo 3. Chances are, half of it is to do with the console version of Diablo 3, while the other half may well be an announcement for Reaper of Souls, the expansion pack for Diablo 3 for the PC.
> 
> On Activision’s side of things, we can expect to see more details about Call of Duty: Ghosts and Destiny.
> Bethesda: Bethesda confirmed that it intends to show The Elder Scrolls Online at Gamescom, where it will be playable at the booth.
> ...





That's all the info I can find.


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2013)

_PlayStation 4 will release on November 29th, 2013 in Europe and November 15 in the US and Canada._

This is all I care about...............for now


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 20, 2013)

I love the storm Vita's 'performance' caused on various forums, regardless if positive or negative. Hell broke loose for both sides 

I already have one since the release, waiting for the upcoming Anime Games (DBZ BoZ and J-Stars VS)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 20, 2013)

When is Nintendo going to be showing?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> When is Nintendo going to be showing?



Nintendo is sitting out on a big press conference. Their stuff is tomorrow. Wouldn't be expecting any huge announcements.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2013)

So...I'm reading that Microsoft isn't livestreaming their conference?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2013)

Okay, here we go.



Not a livetream, but a video.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 20, 2013)

All these big gaming conferences are getting more and more boring with each year. I'm keeping my hopes up for Tokyo Game Show.

Seriously, after E3 and this i have been enjoying the Internet reactions more than the conferences themselves.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 20, 2013)

did Valve show anything? Steambox or the likes?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> did Valve show anything? Steambox or the likes?



Well see them tomorrow.

Stuff today is over. It was just EA, Microsoft, and Sony that had the floor today. Tomorrow is the day everybody else starts.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 20, 2013)

It's been pretty fucking boring so far, except for the Binding of Isaac announcement. Here's hoping for Diablo 3's expansion, decent LoS 2 info and some relevant Valve shit.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 21, 2013)

> Blizzard announces Diablo III expansion Reaper of Souls







> Today at Gamescom, 2K Games announced XCOM: Enemy Within, an all-new major expansion for Firaxis Games' well-received PC strategy game XCOM: Enemy Unknown



Sony Press Conference



> Today at the Sony Computer Entertainment press conference at GamesCom, Ubisoft announced that it is partnering with Sony and New Regency to develop their feature film based on the highly anticipated open-world action adventure video game Watch Dogs.







> Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 will launch in the US on February 25, in Europe on February 27 and in the UK on February 28 for PS3, Xbox 360 and PC, Konami announced. Last we heard, Lords of Shadow 2 was scheduled to launch this winter.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 21, 2013)

Hyped for the XCOM expansion!


----------



## OS (Aug 21, 2013)

Waiting for Destiny to finally bring something. And usually everything is good from Bethesda.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 21, 2013)

Lookadat, the Diablo 3 expansion. The cinematic looks fucking amazing, per usual. The character looks pretty bland but I'm just interested in the gameplay changes, they're doing certain overhauls.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's been pretty fucking boring so far, except for the Binding of Isaac announcement. Here's hoping for Diablo 3's expansion, decent LoS 2 info *and some relevant Valve shit.*



apprently they're only having a closed panel to meet with business partners. lame


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 25, 2013)

Gamescom awards:



> Best Console Game Sony Playstation:
> Destiny (Activision Blizzard Deutschland GmbH)
> 
> Best Console Game Nintendo WII:
> ...



Destiny won the Best of Gamescom award


----------

